#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-30
<DanChapman> ewwww what's with the new ubuntu font on xenial. text is barely legible in sdk apps :-/
<Kivi> popey, mhall119, balloons  http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/30/debian-founder-and-docker-employee-ian-murdock-has-died-at-42/ ??? Have you heard about this?
<Kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<thecode15> wow that is horible Kivi
<Kivi> thecode15, yep :(
<thecode15> how hard is it to develop apps for the ubuntu phone using c++
<Kivi> thecode15, not too hard
<Kivi> thecode15, we use qt, right?
<thecode15> ya
<thecode15> thats what the website says
<Kivi> And Qt makes C++ pretty damn close to high level.
<Kivi> thecode15, usually how it goes is that you write a QML front end, and have c++/qt on the backend.
<thecode15> im not talking about the c++ part im talking about the api and all that
<Kivi> What app do you want to build?
<thecode15> so its similar to doing how android does it with xml/java
<Kivi> "API" is too broad, and for ubuntu, I think really only applies to QML components.
<Kivi> Oh god, way easier than Android.
<thecode15> k
<thecode15> haha ya i really dont like android or ios dev
<Kivi> The little android I tried... eclipse just spewed out nonsense, and android studio looked like $#:^$YL on my computer.
<Kivi> thecode15, You can even develop with Go on Ubuntu :)
<thecode15> when the new phones come out i will probably pick one up and try it out since my computer is really slow at emulating the ubuntu and android emulators
<thecode15> ya but i like c++ better sorry
<Kivi> lol; have you done much work with Qt? Or mostly just c++?
<thecode15> is qt c++ different or something and i have only worked with c++
<Kivi> Because honestly with QT; I prefer manipulating strings with it, than I do with Python. Hell; maybe even perl!
<Kivi> Qt is to c++ what std and boost is to c++,
<thecode15> ya imo i think a mix of python and c++ is the best for just about anything
<Kivi> thecode15, We do use a bit of python for testing.
<Kivi> "autopilot3" is a python application we use to test our gui interfaces.
<thecode15> o i will have to try out autopilot3
<Kivi> and QML; its pretty fun to use. You can build UI's in it super quick
<thecode15> k thanks
<mhall119> Kivi: sadly yes, just learned about it a short while ago
<mhall119> such a sad thing
<Kivi> I was hoping it was a hoax.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-01
<jayesh> JOIN
